# Rice cakes and Oat cakes



## guest (May 23, 2011)

I try   to cut at the moment and I'm  started eating oat cakes and rice cakes , instead of wholemeal bread . what's the thought on these as complex carbs?


----------



## highrich (May 23, 2011)

Oat cakes are great  and rice cakes are higher GI but as long as you don't eat loads at one go they are fine.


----------



## batesJ (May 23, 2011)

Definitely they are better for cutting than the bread.


----------



## rebecca (May 23, 2011)

It sounds yummy!


----------



## guest (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for your answers. 
Does anyone know if they are good to take immediately after training?


----------

